# Imodium Question



## nikicole (Dec 29, 2002)

Okay I have not officially been diagnosed with IBS-D yet, although I have all the symptoms. I have been using Imodium for about 1 year now and I am trying to lose weight and gain muscle on a exercise program right now. Problem is the Imodium makes me so constipated, it will be days until I have a bowel movement and I am wondering if this is slowing my progress down? Does it slow digestion so you burn less fat?? And is there anything I can do or take so I am not so constipated from it???? HELP!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

it depends on how much immodium you are taking. how much are you taking and when? is it the precription strength stuff you are taking? i take 1 tablet when i need to of the prescription strength stuff and i find that bungs me up for a day!


----------

